# WHY?? Breaking tons of needles during first stitch



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

Hello, I am using a tajima 1201 and trying to stitch on hats.

However, I am breaking many needles on the first stitch on my design. I am doing a 1.85" "O" in the middle of the hat. 

So I center the needle where I need to and then hold down "start" to walk it the first few stitches, and the needle seems to break every other time when it is doing the first stitch.

I am stitching on a Port & Company 6-panel structured hat.

PLEASE HELP!!!


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

And I am using a 75/11 sharp point needle.


----------



## mrblfx (Feb 18, 2009)

not sure but it kinda sounds like the hat is flexing and causing
the needle to bend and then break when it goes to pick up the bobbin thread.I would make sure the hat is hooped snug in the 
cap frame and try that.

JIM


----------



## fishnstk (Oct 12, 2005)

Chance, I am not familiar with your machine, but do you have different needle plates for the machine. Usually one for flats and one for caps. Also is your thread path correct make sure the thread has not come off the tension knob, had this happen several times. The thread got wrapped around underneith and would break the needle everytime. Good luck and hope this helps.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm guessing you have too many stops in your design.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Try an 80/12 needle and move the first stitch so it is not on the center seam. What software are you using? Someone should be able to tell you how to adjust the entry point of the design.


----------



## dgeorge (Jan 30, 2011)

if you use the machine flat(border frame)you have the same problem?
for hook timing adj. are some videos at Embroidery Machine Sales and Apparel Decorating Solutions by Hirsch
look if the needle is the middle of needle plate-push down with hand the needle bar and rotate with hand the shaft.
take off the needle plate and look if the movable knife is open or in good position(under the fixed knife)


----------



## chance (Oct 3, 2007)

I figured it out. It was the needle plate. I did not know that I had a different one for hats.

Thanks for all of the help from everyone though!


----------



## digitizewedo (Nov 2, 2010)

is your machine setup for caps, if its breaking on every attempt check that the machine is set up for the right format , there should be something called flat and or cylinder... on some machines its called flat .. and cap.. if the setting is wrong the distance to the bobbin will be wrong for the application and it will snap the needle instantly


----------

